# mkiv golf with a3 front end swap?



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

so can it be done? i was lookign at jti/jolf, but now i wanna go original, if this is even original.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (vweuroracer)*

I looked at this.. NO! The doors are different wont work with the car. because of that you cant use the fenders as they are only able to work with the doors. then onto the hood and bumper. Actually if you wanted to get silly and do welding you could probablly do it. I would say you would be looking at 4k in custom body work not including parts. Look at both cars at the same time and you will see how it wont work. there are tons of issues that would need to be overcome. So if you gots 6k give her a shot.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (ahbroody)*

thanks for the reply and the steer clear!


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (vweuroracer)*

thats what were hear for. If I ever get extra cash and am bored I may do it cause my buddy owns a body shop, but I think it would be a major PITA. also the line in the quarter would need to be replicated for the correct look. dont get me wrong. If I remeber correctly you could just do some custom work on the fenders, hood, bumper to get the same look, but one of the things I trully liked about the car was the way the hatch is. this could not really be duplicated.















after all if this can be done to a corrado. anything can be done. It just cost money. this person should be shot and drug through the streets naked.










[Modified by ahbroody, 6:06 AM 4-10-2003]


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the reply and the steer clear![HR][/HR]​Can you explain why you ask the question.
If was obvious that the body shape of the A3 and Golf are very different and the side panels would not match behind the front fender.
Why ask this?


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (NC-GTI)*








uh dude, settle down. maybe he just didnt notice. maybe he isnt a car expert such as you. Why act like such an azzz? Did the post hurt you in any way? why are people on the tex so quick to flame. Damn internet gives people courage they dont have in person. Oh well.
edit>
by the way they are called quarter panels not side panels in the automotive world. Also it is possible with a lil body work to duplicate the shape and lines of the 1/4 panels. would not be that hard at all. I could do it in a few days. damn i almost want to do it know. I would not cahnge the doors though. to much work. could change the fenders fab them to look right and do the rest of the mods. rule of thumb, unless you are sure you know what you are talking about, dont flame.


[Modified by ahbroody, 6:39 PM 4-11-2003]


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (ahbroody)*

thanks for that broody. it was jsut an idea, chill out


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (vweuroracer)*

I know, I just get annoyed with people that flame, and talk without knowledge. I thought about doing it before, and if i sell my Rado, I just might do it to show it can be done. post pics.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR] :maybe he just didnt notice. [HR][/HR]​Sorry. I just assumed they didn't want to end up with something that looked like it was built by a couple of teens from WV.
There will be no way the conversion can be made and not end up with a very flawed looking car.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (NC-GTI)*

well I agree the upper body line would be hard to replicate. Infact that would be the hardest part of the job. The fenders would not be difficult if you know what you are doing and have a shop to use like ME. the hood is simple. Lights may require a lil cutting and some custom brackets, along with the bumper. None of which is impossimple. To circumvent the the upper body line you could try to take the line out of the fender, as the parth that would matter starts behind the wheel well and not in front it is not a huge thing to over come. Actually it would be a bish, but do able. As for never looking right, dude I could show you pics of things my buddy has done at his shop that would leave yah scratchin that head of yours. If you have a good body man that can work metal and skin coat, many things are possible. I am no WV teen and probally know a lil more than you about body work. Us california folk tend to be edumacted and all. I learned body work cause I wanted to, it is easy if you have a clue. Besides that what is a guy from OHIO doing cracking on people from West Virginia.







I watch cops and lets just say neither state was overly impressive, both states must not have many dentists







. I got a ton of things I could say that would probablly get me banned, so I wont. Dude I know yah wanna be the sheriff, but if you arent up to speed dont flame.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude I know yah wanna be the sheriff, but if you arent up to speed dont flame. [HR][/HR]​I has assumed anyone that propose the original question was not skilled in bodywork. I would bet that they thought the front end of the A3 would fit the G/J just like some switch the Golf front to a Jetta. I was pointing out that the complete body shape of the Audi so different that just putting on a different front end would not complete the job.
Anyone that would propose the original concept, does not understand how cars are constructed. Why just an A3 front on a Golf? Why not put on a A6 front? (as you know, it can be done)


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: mkiv golf with a3 front end swap? (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I has assumed anyone that propose the original question was not skilled in bodywork. I would bet that they thought the front end of the A3 would fit the G/J just like some switch the Golf front to a Jetta. I was pointing out that the complete body shape of the Audi so different that just putting on a different front end would not complete the job.
Anyone that would propose the original concept, does not understand how cars are constructed. Why just an A3 front on a Golf? Why not put on a A6 front? (as you know, it can be done)[HR][/HR]​I know the person missed some obvious issues but again my point was no need to flame. Hell the same thread as You know ran in the mk4 forum. Some ayhoo said it was a bolt over. I showed why it was not, but did not flame. Often times flaming seems to be done way to much here. My point was you flammed him and in a sense you were wrong. It could be done, it could be done and actually look good. It is just how much you want to spend, and or who you know. Hell I could almost go carbon fiber and fab fenders like that then paint them. Most people would never know. Would it hold up well in a high speed crash. mmmmmmmmmmmm NO!. But it could be done. Again yes he missed some obvious issues, but why not just show him the problems and say why instead of the alternative. Hell in the end for most it would be cheaper to buy a TT. However not for all. I have seen much more difficult things done on cars.


----------

